
Show HN: Calculate Your Chance to Die from Coronavirus - nethelpers
https://textcritics.com/what-is-the-chance-that-i-will-die-from-coronavirus/
======
nethelpers
Please be aware that this is totally unsubstantiated and for fun purposes only
(if you can call calculating your chances to die “fun”). I’ve taken way too
many liberties with the data that exists online and I seriously have no idea
what I’m doing.

